# MAY 2005 2ww Part Two



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home ladies.........love, luck and babydust

sal24601 2 May 
country girl 2 May 
Gizzy 2 May 
Clare25 2 May 
Midge69 3 May 
Saggy 4 May
Pinkpeach 4 May 
Andream 4 May 
juliet 4 May
Karray 4 May 
EMM 5 May 
Tyler 5 May 
lally 5 May 
satsuma1 6 May 
Kelsey 6 May 
catnap111 6 May 
alext 6 May 
Hollysox 6 May 
Shamrock63 6 May 
Maddie18 6 May 
Flumpette 6 May 
Steph_2001 7 May 
Daisy91
NIKNOK 8 May
ellie7 9 May 
janiew,
Tracey J 9 May 
Gen 9 May 
melb 9 May
sheelz 10 May
T&A_786 10 May 
Deb P 11 May 
Enigma 11 May 
Stringbob 11 May 
rachaelm 11 May
ladyroxton 11 May 
KimE 11 May 
wendyf 12 May 
lollita 12 May
bluemoon 12 May 
Damen 12 May 
Tay 12 May 
ceepee 12 May 
freda 12 May 
Tina K 12 May 
TULIPANO 12 May 
Susanah 12 May 
Caro70 13 May 
susy 13 May 
sjm 13 May
radar5 13 May 
Mog 13 May
starrysky 14 May
borntoshop7474 14 May 
KathY 17 May 
EMMA O 18 May 
Kelly M 18 May 
Lisa 1 19 May 
Bec_J 19 May 
Tracey L 19 May  
Bella_Bella 20 May
lessa 20 May 
TigersEye 20 May 
skinnybint 20 May 
choccolatti 21 May
Léonie 21 May
firstcontact001 23 May 
kayjon 23 May
belle23 23 May
vix 23 May
pearly paula 23 May
AnnaH 23 May
KatieJ 23 May
Newport12 23 May
nicky30 24 May
Heather18 25 May
jih 25 May
thornsey 25 May
emsy25 25 May
poppins 26 May
joanne 27 May
Cinderella 28 May
flutterby
Nickki 28 May
69chick 30 May
cathyq
woo 30 May
lucky8 30 May
Nixsie
LisaH 1 Jun
nickjoanneowen 3 Jun
kahew 3 Jun

Fingers crossed for you all  

Much love, Lizzy xxxxxxx


----------



## lessa (Apr 5, 2005)

Hi All

Zipped over from the cycle buddies and am testing on 20/5. Great to see so many BFPs. Fills me with hope.

Lessa


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Maddie....i don't know what to say but i'm terribly sorry. Keep holding on to that hope.....much love and luck to you 

Katrina and Kim.....ever so sorry. Thinking of you both....take care  

Bec and Bella ~ welcome. Look forward to your posts  Hope everyone can help keep you a bit more sane!!

Lisa and Caroline.....Congratulations, thats such fab news for you  

Any news from Deb?

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Lessa....Welcome, good to have you on here  xx


----------



## Caro70 (Apr 2, 2003)

Hi Lessa, fellow Angel -    for you!

Lizzy - I'm sure I saw flumpette on the Bun thread, I'm pretty certain she got a BFP on 6th May, if you want to check and update your list? Thx for doing the list - brilliant as ever.
I keep checking to see if Deb has posted but it's all quiet  

Suppose I don't belong here anymore so wishing you all loads of luck on your 2wws and beyond, hope to see many more BFPs on here.
  

love
Caroline
xxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Thanks Caroline.....all done 

Take care of yourself and have fun on the Bun Boards!!

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Tay (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi Girls,
My test day is tomorrow but have tested this morning and got a faint positive.  Have had some brown discharge since monday though, really scared by the hospital test tomorrow now.  The line was faint but was definitely there - had to call my DP back from his journey to work to check it for me.  I didnt even bother doing it before he went because was convinced it was going to be BFN.

Oh god could it be true??

Hope you all are ok today and wishing all of us load of  
Love Tay xx


----------



## choccolatti (Dec 22, 2004)

Tay

What exciting news is that ?   

Good luck for the hospital blood test and congratulation!!!!!!!

Choccolatti


----------



## choccolatti (Dec 22, 2004)

Sorry had problems with the icons here are some better ones:


----------



## T&amp;A_786 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi Tay

 on your  .

I tested on Sunday though my official testing date was tues 10th May and got a  .. so we are over the moon and thanking God for this blessing...

Taba


----------



## freda (Apr 28, 2005)

hi everyone

Congrats to all BFPs. You lucky lucky ladies!!

Due to test tomorrow, but feeling so af'y (cramps, backache, sugar crave), did test today which was -tive. Clinic still want me to have blood test though which is gonna cost me money. Anyone else ever been in this situation?

freda


T&A_786 said:


> Hi Tay
> 
> on your .
> 
> ...


----------



## Lisa 1 (Feb 6, 2004)

Hi girls how are you all today?
Sorry freda never been in your situation but i'm sending   your way good luck for tomorrow hun.
Tay and tada   on your BFP.
Well i feel poo today in a quiet a bit of pain today,around the ovary and in the middle of tummy,is this normal?or am i going round the twist already!!! Love lisa 1 xx


----------



## Tracey L (Jul 7, 2003)

Hello all

Hope you are all coping with the 2ww (even though it feels like 2 years).

Can my test date be added to the list - 19th May.

I had EC 3rd May and 18 eggs retrieved.
16 of which fertilized but 6 had to be discarded as 2 sperm entered - not quite sure of what to make of that.  So 10 fertilized normally - 2 of which were transferred 5th May under sedation as i get very tense as it is very uncomfortable for me as i have a tilted cervix.  Unfortunately i don't think the remaining embryos are suitable for freezing so everything crossed for the 2 transferred.


Trying to remain as positive as i can as this is our 4th go at IVF.  Luckily i am between jobs so i have been taking it very easy and DH has been fantastic and has discovered where the cooker is and waiting on me hand and foot - could get used to that!!

I was considering doing a HPT next Tuesday as with the last 3 attempts always had AF before blood test - do you think that this would be too soon.

Heres hoping that we all get our dreams and sending positive vibes to you all.

Love
Tracey L


----------



## Heather18 (Oct 27, 2004)

Evening Ladies, 

I was on the apr/may cycle buddies but wondered if I could join the 2ww's thread had ET this afternoon so am testing 25th May fingers crossed  .

Reading through your thread feel guilty now i havent rested ive been out in the garden all afternoon planting hanging baskets and tubs ... hossie said carry on as normal feeling a bit weary so popped on the sofa and read your thread. 

Lots of BFP's i see from the list thats good to see .  Well wishing us all      .  

As a point of interest anyone having acupuncture?  Ive had a few sessions and have found ICSI this time so much easier ( relatively pain free and not so many emotional tantrums ) I was just wondering if anyone else has found the same thing or have I just convinced myself its been beneficial  

Heather x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Welcome Heather 

Congratulations Tay and Taba for your 's....enjoy!!

Lizzy xxx


----------



## vix (Jul 25, 2003)

lizzy B 

Thankyou for adding me to the list...............

Vix


----------



## Stringbob (Jun 1, 2004)

Morning girls,

Got hospital results yesterday and its a   for us.  Levels were 76.2 so its better than we got at this stage last time.  Was hoping for 100 or more tho.

Congrats to all the other BFP's.

Sorry and   to the BFN's.

Lisa xx


----------



## EMMA O (Apr 28, 2004)

Hello  

Sorry i haven't posted a message for over a week, the 2ww is driving me mad !!!  

A massive congrats to Lisa, Tay & Taba     
Sorry for all that got BFN  .

I am due to test next Wednesday but does anyone know if the HCG injection would still be in my body if i test early ?? I don't want to get a false positive.

 to everyone on 2ww.

Em xx


----------



## TigersEye (Mar 5, 2005)

Em - I did read that the injection (like pregnyl or others of that ilk) will remain in your system for 14 days and can affect the outcome of the HPT by giving you a false positive.

I know that I am going to want to test early, but would be heartbroken if the result was incorrect so I may have to be tied down for the balance of next week!!!   

M


----------



## Heather18 (Oct 27, 2004)

Morning Ladies 

Congrats Stringbob !!!!!   

Emma - I know its tempting but best to wait if you are pregnant waiting another day wont change the result but doing it early may give you a false reading ( god I sound sensible ...   must remember to read this in about 10 days time )

All other 2ww's       
Heather


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2005)

Em, 
I had ET same day as you - 5 may and am due to test 17May.  I did an HPT yesterday and it was -ve, so at least now I know the hcg is all gone from my system and any future test I do will hopefully be a correct reading.


----------



## skinnybint (Mar 18, 2005)

Please could you add me for testing on 20th May following IUI on 4th.
Cheers
Skinny


----------



## AnnaH (Apr 30, 2005)

Hi Lizzy,

Gosh - what a job you have with all these lists!!!
Could you possibly add me to the wonderful ladies in waiting - I test on 23rd May - v excited!!

Cheers

Anna


----------



## TigersEye (Mar 5, 2005)

Hi Lizzy

Could I be added to your lovely list as well please!!! I test on the 20th! 

Thank you!

M


----------



## freda (Apr 28, 2005)

make mine a positive please!!!!


----------



## ceepee (Apr 4, 2005)

congratulations! make mine a   too 

Good luck everyone


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Ceepee and Freda.....wow congratulations. Well done to you both.....be very happy and healthy   

Hi and welcome to Tigerseye, Anna, Skinnybint, Kathy and Vix......hope you are all feeling OK and not going too nuts  Good luck to you all.

Thanks for your comments re the list......its looking a bit mad at the mo but i think Tonys doing some maintenance. Should be ok soon 

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## EMMA O (Apr 28, 2004)

Hello 

Congrats to ceepee & freda   

Thanks for your replies, i have decided to wait till 18th to do a test (unless i feel naughty!!).  

Got my fingers & toes crossed for everyone on  .

Hope you all have a lovely weekend.

Em x


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Congratulations to all those with BFP today. Freda - WOW, after a -ve yesterday. You must be so thrilled.
Stringbob - especial congrats to you, and hoping that this one is happy and healthy for the next 36 weeks hun

Fee


----------



## Tina K (Aug 20, 2003)

Hi Girls

Just to say a very sad BFN for us.

Last try, no more emotional strength left.

Good luck to everyone else - I hope your dreams come true.

Tinaxx


----------



## TigersEye (Mar 5, 2005)

Tina, I am so sorry to hear your news and that you feel drained enough to give up now. It must be soul destroying. Are you able to go on holiday or take some time for yourself?

My thoughts are with you.

Monique


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Tina.....just so sorry, so sorry indeed 

I wish you nothing but happiness for your future hun.....whatever road that is.

Much love to you, Lizzy xxxxx


----------



## jih (Sep 26, 2004)

Sorry to hear your news Tina. This is such a roller coater of emotions   

Had ET today 2 grade 2 embies, 1 4cell, 1 2. Testing 25th May. Fingers crossed


----------



## Kelly M (May 8, 2004)

Hello!

Could I please join your thread? I am at Day 10, testing on the 18th, so 4 days to go!    I am finding this the hardest 2ww yet, can't stop the tears and trying to be positive!! Also really trying not to cave and test early, luckily no tests in the house so should really try and leave alone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Just want to say really sorry to those who have -tive   Know how hard it is.. x
And congratulations to all who have got their dream!  

Sending lots of  
And even MORE           !!!

Good luck everyone,
Love Kelly X


----------



## skinnybint (Mar 18, 2005)

Lizzy
Please remove me from May testing as  arrived last night..only day 10 post IUI too.
Anyway, remaining positive and hope to start next cycle tomorrow, depending on what nurse says. Thanks.
Good luck to anyone testing this week, just a bummer that I didn't make it to testing day.
Skinny


----------



## Caro70 (Apr 2, 2003)

to Skinny, good to hear you sounding a little positive. Good luck next time round.  

Tina -  

Jih - good luck!! Hope those great embies are settling in nicely!  

Kelly M - good luck for the 18th!  

love
Caroline
xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Skinny......sorry for your news hun. Keep those positive feelings and loads of luck for your next cycle 

Welcome Kelly and jih....good to have you here, much luck to you both  

Hope everyones having a lovely weekend, Lizzy xxx


----------



## EMMA O (Apr 28, 2004)

Hello

Only 2 days left !!!  I've had slight AF pains this morning, just hoping that   doesn't arrive.

Hi Kelly, we are testing on the same day.  How are you feeling ??

Skinny & Tina, so sorry you both got a negative  x

 &   to everyone on 2ww.

Love Em


----------



## Bec_J (Sep 21, 2003)

Morning girls,

Well it's day 11 today and I'm really worried as I felt really cross yesterday!  (Just worried as that's what usually happens day before   shows up).  So now I'm on a downer...
Lisa 1 and Bella - how's it going for you guys??  Did you both manage to enjoy your weekends??

Still wishing you ALL the luck and    you need,

take care,
Bec_J


----------



## Kelly M (May 8, 2004)

Hi Girls!

Thanks for the welcome! 
Hope everyone's doing ok? Well as good as we can in the scarey wait time!!!!!  

Skinny and Tina - Really sorry about your result   Hope you are doing ok? Lots of luck for your next go.
Emma O - 2 days to go!!!!! In normal terms that would seem so near, but right now it feels like an age away!!!!!!!! Are you keeping busy?  I'm going crazy because I have to take the whole time off due to a very energetic job so this 2ww has been really hard!  Also because we decided not to tell anyone this time we were cycling so even avoided company in case the tears came!!!! Feeling    one minute, then totally convinced it will be the same as before   Just no way of knowing until the 18th. Are you going for blood test?
Bec_J - Hang on there! It's so hard to not read into everything that's happening to us, but on this 2ww I have read more 2ww threads than ever before and learnt that you just don't know due to all the hormones playing havoc! Doesn't make it any easier though! What day do you test?

 to everyone else too, wishing you all loads of luck!
Love Kelly XX


----------



## EMMA O (Apr 28, 2004)

Hi Girlies

Kelly, Luckily i am at work so the day is going quite quickly.  I am the same as you, i feel positive one minute and then negative the next .  Roll on Wednesday !!!!  We are doing a test at home, are you having a blood test ? 

Bec_J, sending you loads of  .

 to everyone else.

Love Em xx


----------



## Lisa 1 (Feb 6, 2004)

Morning girls,how are we all this morning?
Skinny and tina so sorry to hear your news here are some  for you both,
Emma and Kelly good luck for wednesday not long to go now,sending you both loads of  .
Bec-j how are you doing hun hanging on in there i hope,loads of  and  to you also hun,
As for me well three days to go and feeling pretty sick for the last two days and water tastes very chemical,trying not to read to much into it,an i going mad 
Take care girls and here's loads of   for us all .Love lisa 1 XXXXXXX


----------



## Kelly M (May 8, 2004)

Hello!
Em - So you will know your result first thing Wed then! Must be a relief! We are having a blood test, will be done just before 9am, then have to wait until 12.30 for the result!!! I was going to do a naughty test seeing as at the weekend I just ordered a box full of sensitive tests so I thought well I could test Tuesday then as it shows up 25iu and I thought if it's worked then it must show up something by then.  But I have also just read a message from someone to watch out for these tests as they can be really unaccurate! So I don't want to get a false result and have a horrid day especially as I'll be on my own - not worth the extra stress just in case!!!!   If it all goes to plan then I will just hang in there for the bloods.. Glad the time is going quickly for you! Going to get out the house in a bit, not good wandering round the house!!    
Lisa - All going mad together then!!!!!!!!!!    Sounds like it's all going good so far for you! Those symptoms sound really good, it's impossible to read into how we're feeling all day as we know the little embies are there! I've had the funny taste thing too but I don't know if I am making more of it in my head! This is the furthest day I have ever got to in a 2ww but at the same time can't help planning what I'm going to if not good news.. Oooooooooooh this is HARD!!!!! So are you testing Thursday then? Are you having a blood test or at home like Em? 
Loads of luck girls!!!!!!!!!        And also want to add some 
     for us all! x
Love Kelly XX


----------



## 69chick (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi everyone,
I had my ET today, and my test date is 30th May.
This will be my 4th 2ww, but I haven't even got to test day yet  
AF has always shown her ugly face at exactly the same day each time, so praying that I get that far this time.
I never even thought of testing early previously, but since I came across FF, it has put ideas into my rather active head.
So, I hope the   are on overtime!
Good luck for tomorrows testers  
and everyone else, try to keep busy, if you can't keep sane!
LOL
Lisa x


----------



## lessa (Apr 5, 2005)

Sorry to report that I have a  

AF arrived on Saturday and by Sunday there was no doubt. I am really disappointed that I did not even make it to testing but the bottom line is there is no good time to get this result. 

Good luck to everyone else

Lessa


----------



## Bella_Bella (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Ladies

How are you all your good 2ww ladies on this Monday?
How are you all feeling?

I'm starting to feel a bit more normal (don't know if this is bad news), although I am really tired.
My tummy & boobs have shrunk right down over the last two days - I could get my jeans on on Sat night!
I was feeling very positive yesterday, now today I feel very numb...getting very close to test day (Friday for me) and starting to have hints of negativity .

Lessa - I am devastated that you didn't even get the chance to test - life is so cruel.
Skinny & Tina, so sorry you both got a negatives too Lots and lots of big    Best wishes to you all for your next cycles.

Bec-J - I had one good day (sunday) & one ill day (Saturday) -thanks
Are you still cross -or has that passed? How are you feeling now?
the  symptoms are here to taunt us all! - as if we haven't enough to be worried about.

Lisa (Chick 69) - Hang in there - you're in very good company in here

Kelly -a blood test & waiting - that sounds like tourcher to me! but probably much more accurate. Keep calm over the 3 hour wait!

Emma and Kelly - you must be biting your nails - sending you all the luck in the world for Tomorrow. 

Tigers eye - your testing on the same day as me...how are you feeling?

Good luck everyone
Bella


----------



## Kelly M (May 8, 2004)

Hi Girls,

Lessa - Sending you a big   So sorry it did not work for you this time.  It's not fair x

Lisa (69 chick)- Welcome to the waiting game!! Lots of luck to you! Think there may be a few   patrolling so watch it on the early testing!!!! I have got a delivery of tests coming tomorrow and was going to test early until someone posted the tests I have bought are unreliable! So don't dare now!!!! But will I resist if they are sitting there? I hope the      stop any temptation!!!!

Bella - I have been up and down from one day to the next, all weekend I had decided it's not worked, but trying to be a bit more positive today.  Take each day and don't be too hard on yourself, this is soo hard! Also, I have done a marathon read up on this 2ww into symptoms and the main thing I have found from all the posts read is that with a +tive, some people get no symtoms at all, some do, and some come and go! So hang on in there! Sending you lots of    

Day and a bit to go - HELP!!!!! 
Love Kelly XX


----------



## joanne3 (May 7, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Could I join the 2ww thread?  To my amazement   I had my only 2 remaining frosties transfered on Thursday 12th May... PG test due on Friday 27th May.

Good luck everyone  

Love

Joanne
xxx


----------



## Bella_Bella (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi joanne

& welcome to the 2ww club!
youre in good company here -lots of knowledegable ladies here

and supportive ones - thanks Kelly for the cheery message of support

Bella


----------



## freda (Apr 28, 2005)

Following the blood test which was not as expensive as I thought +++++tive!!!

So happy! 
and scared

freda


Lisa 1 said:


> Hi girls how are you all today?
> Sorry freda never been in your situation but i'm sending   your way good luck for tomorrow hun.
> Tay and tada  on your BFP.
> Well i feel poo today in a quiet a bit of pain today,around the ovary and in the middle of tummy,is this normal?or am i going round the twist already!!! Love lisa 1 xx


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2005)

Hi Ladies, 
Just a note to let you know another bfn for us.  This was our 4th 2ww, and not sure what we are going to do now.  

Good luck to all who are currently in the 2ww, 
KathY


----------



## Bella_Bella (Mar 10, 2005)

Kathy

I am so sad to read your news.  This must be heartbreaking for you. 

I had one ectopic & one tube removed, thats enough grief any one person should bear in a lifetime.

thinking of you
Bella


----------



## jih (Sep 26, 2004)

Kathy & Lessa so sorry to hear your news   

  to lisa 69 chick & Joanne, welcome to the     

Good luck to those tesng this week, your wait will soon be over.

Kellly hope your   is working overtime...."STEP AWAY FROM THE PEESTICKS NOW!!!!"

Congrats to Freda on your      

I've just got through day 2 or is it 3, how do you count it? ET was early Sat morning so that feel like 3 days to me.... well actually more like 53 but hey...Work is very busy so that's good & just had an acupancutre seesions so hopefully the embies are settling in nicely

Bye for now,


----------



## choccolatti (Dec 22, 2004)

Hi all

Sorry I have not posted much, but I have been here reading your posts and being happy for all those lovely BFP and sad for the BFN's. 

Didn't want to burden you with my negativity this cycle, but I just can't chase it. The days are creeping by and these are defintily the hardest 2ww for me. My mood feels very premenstrual. But I still can't feel anything........ So, still clinging to hope I guess.

Hope I will manage not to test early. I still have pee-sticks at home from last time around. I had my last HCG injection (2000 units) last Thursday morning. Does anybody know how long till it is out of my system??

Best wishes and fingers crossed for all of you testing today !!!! Good luck!!!!
Choccolatti


----------



## EMMA O (Apr 28, 2004)

Hi Girlies  

So sorry that you got BFN KathY & Lessa   

Kelly, Only 1 day left for us !!!!!  How are you feeling ?  I'm ok, just abit nervous/excited about testing tomorrow.  Got everything crossed for us both .  

Choccolatti, It's been the hardest 2 weeks for me too, but your nearly there now.  I'll keep my fingers crossed for you   xx

Freda,     massive congrat to you x

 to everyone else.

Em xx


----------



## Kelly M (May 8, 2004)

Morning Girls!

Welcome Joanne and lots of luck for the 27th!

Kathy - Just want to say I'm so sorry to hear it did not work for you.  Sending you a big    Hope you are doing ok?

Freda - Must be really glad to have proper confirmation, now you can start enjoying your BFP news!!

Jih - Haven't tested yet but I just know I am going to cave!!!!!!!!! Mainly because I ordered some tests and they will be arriving today!!! How can I not?!!!
     I just want to be prepared for tomorrow, as surely something would show up today if it's pos tomorrow? If BFN today then will be more prepared for tomorrow.  Also I never know what is the proper day!  On my other cycles I did day 2 transfers so always counted transfer day as day 1, but this time had blasts so transfer was day 5 but that doesn't add up so I haven't got a clue! Sorry that was not helpful whatsoever!!!!!  

Choccolatti - It's so natural the way you are feeling, this 2ww business is so hard!  I think HCG seems to vary how long it stays in your system, I was told 7-10 days, but have read up to 14! Are you testing Friday? Good luck!

Em - YES we are nearly there now!!!!!!!! 1 day to go!! Oooh the nerves are getting to me, can't think straight at all today!! Glad you are getting excited! I feel more like I am dreading it though after 3 fails, am really scared.. Hope those blasts have clung on tight! Wishing you sooo much luck! Are you keeping busy today?

Good luck everyone else too!       
Love Kelly XX


----------



## LisaH (May 9, 2004)

Hello Everyone

Just wondered if I can butt in here  I am not quite on 2WW yet but soon will be.  I had EC yesterday, they collected 18 eggs 9 fertilised, 5 immature and 4 polyspermed which they tell me means that the egg did not form its barrier after 1 sperm got in.     

I was hoping to be able to go for Blatocytsts but the protocol is that you need 10 fertilised eggs on day 1  

Anyway I am booked for ET tomorrow with a blood test beforehand to check that I havent got OHSS (I think I am ok).  They are monitoring me and I am now obsessed with how much I am drinking and peeing (they have got me measuring both with a jug!!! 

I am off work all week now so at least I can relax in comfort  

Good Luck to all those who have yet to test this month   

Sorry to all those with a BFN .  

Love 

LisaH


----------



## cathyq (Sep 26, 2004)

Hi girls can i join you all , on day 2 of my 2 ww, or is it, et was on sunday is sunday classed as one full day?
I really think many brain cells haved died recently.
I am fed up already!
i am not the sort to sit about,but i am terrified to do anything. 
Good luck to everyone.


----------



## fiona1 (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi Girls,

i am not on the 2ww but waiting to start FET next month, i just wanted to let you all know i have worked out that so far in May 55% of people have got a   that's really impressive,

good luck to you all 



Fiona


----------



## Kelly M (May 8, 2004)

Hi Girls...

Well I did the naughty test and totally in SHOCK its a   !!!!!!!!!!!
Soooo happy shaking and crying!!!!!!!!! Could not believe my eyes!!!!!!!   
Having blood test tomorrow so I just want to make sure it all looks ok but it was a really strong line!!!!! Fingers crossed!!!!!!!!!!!! I really thought it hadn't worked, so that is proff for anyone who thinks they are not feeling symptoms, as I was convinced I wasn't pg!!!

Sending loads of 
      to you ALL!! 
Loads of luck girls,
Love Kelly XXXX


----------



## TigersEye (Mar 5, 2005)

Congratulations Kelly - that's brilliant news!!!   good luck for tomorrow and your blood test!!!

Welcome to Fiona and Lisa! Good luck for your FET Fiona and enjoy your 2ww Lisa - it is just so much fun (not!!!!!)  

Hope everyone else is feeling OK today - and not too down! I was very pleased to hear that Kelly got her BFP with no symptoms - maybe that's a good sign, I still think my embies fell out in the first couple of days and they aren't there anymore!!!!!! Yes I know I have obviously lost it completely!!!

Much love

M


----------



## sam2 (Oct 13, 2004)

Hi girls

Just wanted to say many congratulations to Kelly on your  .  I had a really good feeling about you, especially as you had some nice blasts!!  I am so thrilled for you, well done. 

You may remember we were cycling together last September, so let's hope that's a good omen for me too as I'm testing on Friday.

Good luck to anyone who is testing soon and to all of you in the 2WW.

Sam x


----------



## choccolatti (Dec 22, 2004)

Hi girls

Thank you for cheering me up earlier today. I am feeling a bit better now and starting the count down to Test-Day.(3nights, 2days.....)

Kelly, I am so happy for you, congratulations!!!!!!
and good luck to Em for your testing tomorrow.  

A warm welcome to all the new 2wwers, may time pass fast!

Choccolatti


----------



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

Congratulations Kelly!!!!! That is fantastic - you must be on  

I am a 2ww thread lurker and have been keeping an eye on how you are all doing (I test on 24th).

CathyQ - I think it is perfectly natural on your 1st cycle to want to not move a muscle just in case you hurt the embies. I have been more chilled this time and found the 2ww mentally alot easier. I took it really easy for 3 or 4 days after ET and since then have just carried on as normal but just not done anything I wouldn't do if I was pregnant i.e. lifting. Good luck to you - you have done well to get this far  

Good luck to the imminent testers esp. Emma  - my FET buddy  

Nicky xx


----------



## Ju-Ju (May 2, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Can I join you? I'm due to test on the 25th and think i'm going  !

I'm having the 2 weeks off work to take it easy but am really worried about doing ANYTHING! just read that you shouldnt have baths and I've had 3 since et so am absolutely petrified now 

Help!

Thornsey x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi everyone,

Lessa and Kathy.....just really sorry, big hugs to you both and much love and luck for the future,

Welcome all the new  ladies.......Thornsey, Nicky, Cathy, Lisa (good luck with ET), Joanne and Lisa (69chick).....good to have you all here, hope you all get through as peacefully as possible. Loads of luck ladies 

Kelly and Freda....congratulations to you both. I'll never forget the magic of my BFP and i hope you're both on  Have happy and healthy pgs....FAB

Good luck all, lots of love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Tracey L (Jul 7, 2003)

Hello all

Congratulations to all the BFP's, wishing you all a happy and healthy pregnancy.

So sad for all the BFN's, i know how you feel.  I can only hope and pray that we all get the BFP's that we all deserve so much in the near future.

I am due to have a blood test tomorrow but think i already know the outcome.  I did a HPT test yesterday and got a negative (which was really silly of me to do i know).  This morning i have brown blood and a stomach ache from hell so i know af is on its way.  This was out 4th go and possibly the last but maybe i will find the fight to try again soon.  I just feel so numb and upset as i had a really good feeling about this one.

Love Tracey x


----------



## cathyq (Sep 26, 2004)

Hi everyone.
Lizzy thankyou for putting me on the list,how do you keep up!
Thanks nicky for advice.
Thornsey, i have also taken the 2 ww off work and i am beginning to think it is a bad idea!!
Can i ask did anyone have a stomach cramp as if they were going to have the runs   
I did last night and this morning and was so sure af was coming aswell.
Hope no one is trying to eat there lunch while reading this, if so sorry!


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

Can I join in here too? I am in the 2ww over in the F.E.T section but sometimes its a little quiet and I'm slowly going potty! 

I had F.E.T last Thursday, today is 6dpfet, 26th may is official test day, but will hopefully know by the 23rd?-from past 2 failed ICSI's. The last 3 days I have had very mild heartburn, and also I've felt a little dizzy when I stand up, today it was worse! hope its a good sign? but I know it could be the hcg jab or the cyclogest! fingers crossed. 

Sadly my Favourite Auntie died on Sunday and I have the funeral to go to on Friday,  we are staying in a BB Thurs & Fri eve to take the pressure off getting there etc as its an early one and its an hour and half drive away.

These sights are great for keeping you busy. 

Cathy, I had sever cramps on my last ICSI it turned into an upset tummy for days runny and constipated, it was due to the cyclogest? I was using back door! this time (and on first) I have used front door and no cramps. Hope you dont have same problem.  

Sorry to those who have had a very sad -ve((((hugs)))

Good luck to those who have recently got a +ve.

And good luck to the rest of us    

Love poppins x


----------



## Ju-Ju (May 2, 2005)

Cathyq

I get the stomach cramps like I', going to need the toilet soon....my dh calls it a "bubbly tummy"  

oh....and isnt it boring doing nothing all day?.....never thought I'd hear myself saying that  

Take care and sending you loads of    

Thornsey x


----------



## Heather18 (Oct 27, 2004)

Hi ladies , 

Re- Cramps  - I did have them initially but they have died off over the last few days Im now on day 7 officially testing 25/5.  I dont have too many symptons at all just more tired not sleeping so peacefully and sore boobs.  I had last week off and worked a couple of days this week, but am going on a mini holiday now till Sunday god bless DH for distracting me . 

Hope you are all keeping well apart from the symptoms .  Hmmmm went to get some new clothes with birthday money I am one fat bird..... im usually  a comfy 14/16 couldnt do the dam n things up and if i could my tum was bulging over the tops of them..... have i really pigged out or is it hormonal bloating ? ever so slightly depressed 

Love H


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HEATHER18

Hope you have a fab time and get the best present ever next week  xxxx


----------



## Bella_Bella (Mar 10, 2005)

Happy Birthday Heather
Hi Thornsey, poppins and cathy

Kelly - wow wow wow - well done girl.

Good luck to Bec_J Emma , Lisa and Tracey for your tests tomorrow 
I'll be thinking of you

Choccolattie - I was pleased to see your 'feeling better' post. Gosh this 2ww is so variable isn't it? Sometime you're fine the next you're not...its a nightmare. I was not expecting the 2ww to be this bad!

Poppins - I'm sorry you have to attend a funeral at such an emotional time like this.
especially as its your fav aunt. Take care of yourself.

Heather 18 - I'm sorry to hear your not sleeping too well. me neither I have had nightmares for the last two nights (this is abnormal for me). I was so frightened. & I've a big dog, so I shouldn't be! I think the cyclogest has really caused some funny effects!

Sam -best of luck for Friday - I'll be testing too -so I'll know what your going through on fri morning! wishing you all the luck in the world

Bella.


----------



## Lisa 1 (Feb 6, 2004)

Morning girls,just a quick one from me this morning,did test and af turned up,still did test and ,i am gutted.good luck to everyone testing today and tomorrow will pop in when feeling a little more normal.
Love lisa 1.
xxx


----------



## EMMA O (Apr 28, 2004)

Hello Girls

Its bad news from me aswell, we got a Negative yesterday.  Had a good   most of the day and feel abit better today.   hasn't arrived yet but the clinic told me that if i had a negative yesterday then i'm not pregnant.

Lisa 1, sending you a   , i know how your feeling hun.

Kelly, i am sooooo pleased for you    .

 to everyone else.

Love Em xx


----------



## LisaH (May 9, 2004)

Good Morning Ladies,

Congrats To Kelly    .  Plenty of R and R for you!!

Sorry to Lisa 1 and Emma.  It is only natural to have a little cry but try and remember that every time you do this treatment the docs are learning more about you and your individual cycle 

I had ET yesterday and feel much happier with my embies back but also the good news is that I have defo got 4 frosties and they have left another 3 embies in culture to see if they grow to blasts!!  If any do they they will freeze them and let me know over the weekend what (if anything) has happened - so far so good!! 

After several cycles of IVF I think DH (has been a bit slow on the uptake - typical man) has finally had the same hysteria set in.  Straight after ET I was DYING for the loo, promptly went straight away and took a while as I did my lunchtime Cyclogest at the same time.  On the way home he told me he was worried that maybe I had made a big mistake doing that as the embies could have fallen down the loo!!

I explained I cannot spend the 2WW holding it in and what does he think I have been going on about for the last 3 years while he has been totally chilled about the whole thing!!    Is this a bit of role reversal going on here

Well I'm off now as I have a friend coming round soon to help me while away the hours. 

Lots Of  to everyone

Love

LisaH


----------



## 69chick (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi everyone  

well, this cycle is definately proving to be the most emotional EVER. I seem to cry at the slightest thing. DH can't understand. I think he thinks I've got it in for him. He said 'I can't seem to do anything right'  
Oh dear, I'm sure I'm not that bad. I did ask him something twice though, even tho it was a definate no the first time.
Thought I'd go and buy a card to cheer him up, read the verse, and got tears in my eyes.OMG, not usually like this.

Anyway, hope ur all doing ok and that time is speeding along nicely (mmm, me thinks not!)

Big hug to Lisa1 and Emma. BFNs hurt so very much. Stay positive for next time, and one day you will be mummies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 

Tat ta
Lisa x


----------



## Newport12 (May 18, 2005)

Hi ladies,

I had transfer on May 10th I'm scheudled for a blood test on May 23rd. Im feeling like my period is coming on, like little spotting and very bloated stomack today. If bleeding starts, should I still go for a test or not?

Any advice would be very appreciated...


Best of luck to all
E.


----------



## Tracey L (Jul 7, 2003)

Hello all,

Just to let you know that we had a BFN today, feeling numb at the moment but will give it another go.  I was really positive about this one so really disappointed.

Congratulations to everyone who has had a BFP - i hope you have a very happy and healthy pregnancy!!

I am so sorry for the BFN's, my thoughts are with you and i know that we will all get what we deserve in the near future xx

Take care
Tracey x


----------



## TigersEye (Mar 5, 2005)

I was so sorry to hear your news Tracey, of course you feel numb, it's only natural. Our consultant was very straightforward with us about a possible BFN, he said that they learn so much about how your body reacts to the drugs etc, that the next try can be far more specific to you. I can only wish you luck and tell you that I'm thinking of you.

M


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Tracey, Lisa and Emma....huge hugs and much love for you all 

Welcome Poppins....really sorry about you Auntie. Hope Friday goes ok 

Bec_J....you've not posted on here yet but Congratulations on your BFP 

LisaH....maybe you should direct your DH to the Mens Room board 

Hope everyone is doing ok....much love, Lizzy xxxx


----------



## Nixsie (May 12, 2005)

Thanks for putting me on the list Lizzy. Its fantastic and v. encouraging to see so many positive results.

Dunno how I'll manage to get thro' these 2 weeks, especially the 2nd when I'll be away with DH and friends with baby + one on way in remote part of Scotland with no internet access! Have found this site such a support.

Not sure how much resting to do. Planning on returning to work tomorrow but not sure. 'Basted' yesterday. Must equip myself with loads of tests and sure I'll cheat early like everyone else seems to!!

Hello and good luck to evryone else here, Nixsie xx


----------



## jih (Sep 26, 2004)

Tracey, Lisa & Emma
So sorry to hear your sad news   thinking of you all


----------



## kahew (Oct 23, 2004)

Dear Lizzie, 
      just wondering if you could put me on 2ww list, had et today and test on 3rd june. 
                       
        thats for every one on 2ww  much love kx


----------



## LisaH (May 9, 2004)

Dear Tracey

Sorry to hear you had a BFN but good that you are staying positive and will have another go!!  Look after yourself 

Newport12 - On all my info from the hospital it says to still attend the test even if you have had bleeding.  If yours is just spotting I wouldnt worry too much at the mo - I am not an expert or anything but I have heard of spotting in early preg from people before!! 

I have been to hospital this morning for a check up.  I feel ok but apparently I am at risk of OHSS.  Has anyone been here before  They have taken some blood and asked me if I have been ok walking? (told them in no uncertain terms that I have NOT walked anywhere for the last 2 days!!!)  Seriously though I havent noticed any shortness of breath or palpitations.  They have told me to stay off work Monday until they have checked me again (not complaining about that one ).

Has anyone any advice

Love 

LisaH


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

All done Kahew  Welcome to the 2ww....good luck to you,

Nixsie ~ hope next week goes ok,

Hows everyone today 

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## firstcontact001 (May 6, 2005)

Hi Lizzy,
Well am on day 14pt and did another test today - still got   but still daren't get too excited as have seen a few post about chemical pregnancies and low hCG levels recently. At my clinic they test at 16 days, but mine falls on a weekend so have to wait 3 more days yet! I am now worried it wont be a 'real' pregnancy. This is my first time with IVF/ICSI.

HOPE EVERYONE IS COPING OK. Bella have you tested yet,I am keeping my fingers crossed for you.

So terribly sorry for all those of you with  .

Love Em x


----------



## TigersEye (Mar 5, 2005)

Hi there Girls!!

I was lucky enough to get my   yesterday - spoke to the nurses at the clinic - expecting them to tell me to have a blood test, but they didn't! They said it was unnecessary! So, I thought 'OK' if they say so, that is the clinic policy so I'll go with it. But decided to make an appointment with my GP to have a blood test (just to check!!) and she said the same thing, no need for a blood test. She would have sent me for a urine test anyway and was confident that the HPT was fine. (I've used every single HPT in the vicinity so I am pretty sure it is right!!)

Has anyone else had this

Enjoy your day!! Holding thumbs for all of you.

M


----------



## Kelly M (May 8, 2004)

Hi Girls..

Em O - I am so sorry, wanted to send you a massive hug    I was thinking of you and keeping my fingers crossed x I hope you're doing ok?
Tracey and Lisa 1 - Really sorry x   I hope you are both doing ok?

Lots of love Kelly XX


----------



## Kelly M (May 8, 2004)

And congratulations to Tigers Eye and Em Firstcontact001!!!!   
That is fantastic!!!!! Bet you are both grinning like mad, my face hurts!!!!

Bella - Loads of luck for today!    Thinking of you and fingers crossed!!!

Lisa 68 chick - Just to let you I was exactly the same in my 2ww, I was so tearful and crying loads which had never happened before, I think that was the main different thing for me on this cycle so it seems like a good thing!   Lots of luck!

Well I just wanted to say thanks so much for all the lovely messages, it really meant a lot.  Still sinking in!  Bloods have come back good luckily so hopefully will all be ok!

Good luck to all the 2 week waiters - rooting for you all! 
Lots of Love Kelly XXX


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Em and M......many congratulations to you both, fab news today  

Have a very happy and healthy 8 months!!

M ~ i never had a blood test to confirm pg....my doc said it wasn't necessary either, the HPT was fine (even though i kept saying 'are you sure i'm pg' about a million times!!)

Much love, Lizzy xxxx


----------



## TigersEye (Mar 5, 2005)

Thanks for the good wishes Lizzy! 

I have spent the past 24 hours doing the same thing! I think these medical people think we're a bunch of nuts!! We told MIL last evening that is was +ve and she refused to believe it 'until the blood test' - so she'll be waiting a REALLY long time!!!  

How is everyone today? I got all enthusiastic when the sun came out and bought some plants etc, then after lifting some fairly heavy things, I decided that DH can do the dirty work tomorrow!!! (I could really get used to this!!!)

Love

M


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Girls

Conrats to all the   wishing you a healthy   months 

To all the girls who get negitives   dont give up girls one day your dreams will come through  

To anyone who has to test goodluck     

love always lilly xxx


----------



## bigJ (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi ladies,

can I join you please  I have posted a bit on the girlies abroad thread and am now in 2ww, ET was on 13th May in Barcelona, and testing on 26th    

Having a very emotional time of it, am using oestrodiol patches and progesterone pessaries as am early menopause and donor eggs.  Had 3 embies put back as we olny managed to make 3 even though we had 12 lovely eggs from our donor.  Means we have no frosties, and may have a male factor that is a complicaion of the vasectomy reversal...   Stll we did get there and we just have to hope, it's scary not to have a back-up though as starting from scratch is very expensive ...

Hope you are doing well out there, I am going up the wall  

Love bigJ


----------



## Newport12 (May 18, 2005)

Thank you LisaH for reassuring words. Not sure whether I'm really to go on Monday. This morning I got what very much looks like period...   
Lighter than normal one, like light red and not as heavy, but still...I think this is lost cause... 
I heard about spotting and little bleeding but never about red bleeding for implantation.. 
If anyone hears about similar thing which didn't turn out to be a period, please let me know.

ER - 05/05
ET - 10/05

Best wishes,


E.


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

hi girls

well done to the BFPs and to the BFNs its bloody tough isn't is 

can i join you on the 2ww - i had 1 4cell embie put back today so my test day is fri 3/6/05
fingers xxxx - this has been a roller coaster cycle so far

caseyxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way............

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,30090.0.html


----------

